# it's getting cooler out.



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Just a friendly reminder to get you vehicles ready for winter
get your furnaces checked
chimneys ready 
and start packing your extra emergency winter stuff in your car or your BOB
be safe ,stay warm, stay alive.
have a great fall/winter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Frost on the motorcycle last two day in a row when I fired it up


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Was 63 in my house yesterday. I'm not giving in to firing up the furnace yet.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I left the pilot on all summer, used the furnace twice a month when it got chilly

Mom is 78yo, light and fragile. She likes it hot, I in turn sleep with my bedroom door close, heat vent blocked and window at least cracked open . 
If the darn rain would stop I could cover up the window shakers.

Remember to change the viscosity of your oil for the winter also.

I change my street tires on the minivan for winter snow tires, both sets are on rims already for a smooth transition when the temps get 45ish and below


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 13069

I'm all set!


----------

